# garden city jetty?



## jtfinch (Apr 26, 2011)

im down they way alot since my inlaws bought a place and i just started fishing the area since i found the more vacant beaches south of garden city peir.........but i dont think ive seen the jetty...where is it?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

you are to go all the way to the end of the beach. It is the "south" jetty of Garden city but the North Jetty of Murrells Inlet


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's at the mouth of Murrells Inlet. If someone says the Garden City jetty it probably means the north one.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

If you go down Atlantic ave. towards the pier. Take a right and go down almost to the gated community. There is a parking lot on the right one street back of the gate. Park there and walk down to the gate and on the left is a little walkway beside the wall. Walk around that at "low tide". Then walk south down the beach till you get there. Not a bad walk but the jetty is nice.


----------



## jtfinch (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks ya'll that helps a bunch ill be down in april and im gonna try it out


----------



## Slabslayer (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah ,you can only walk to it at low tide,or when tide is going out, The GATE NAZIS that guard The super rich,will not let you walk on the road .He just watches people drown in the tide!!!Ive seen it happen!!


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Right on Larry, those guards would rather see your drown than walk upon their road. If you are planning to go, be sure you stay until the tide goes back out, otherwise you will be trapped. Its a great fishing spot, there is always something to get in to down there!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The beach can certainly flood (been there done that), but it seems like it does so more often in the spring after the winter surf has eroded it, and also seems to happen more on an evening high tide than the morning one. Also the moon phases effect it. I think the rule of thumb is if it's projected to be a 5 foot + high tide, expect it to flood.


----------



## jtfinch (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks for all the info guys.....my 4 year old maybe comin with me so I may just find myself on the beach with easy acces so he can play and entertain himself i relly dont wanna carry all his crap for miles but when i can get away without him im gonna try it out. what can i expect in the surf around early april?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Whiting and blues, maybe pompano, black drum, Spanish, and more depending on water temperatures.


----------

